# Non - US built Gen I DIC codes



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Code 67 (this is translated so ...)
For the starter button press ..
1. Sit in the car, close all the doors.
2. Press and hold the start button (no need to step on the brake) to make all dashboard lights go out
3. Get off the car and press the wheel button. #Only the remote 
4. Walk away from the car about 10 meters for 5 minutes
5. Press release the wheel C # with the remote control only
6. Get into the car and close all the doors. Then step on the brake press start the car normally .. just this all code will disappear


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Canadian DIC codes:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Per @grs1961 Code 54 in the Korean-built diesel Cruze sold in Oz is "water in fuel". (Whereas in the Commodore it's "system voltage unstable".)


----------

